# Ice and water shield



## milbry18 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am replacing my roof in a few weeks.  My roof pitch is about a 7/12.  All of my quotes were to use Ice and water in the valley's but some suggested using ice and water around the guttered edges?  is this necessary?  thanks in advance!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 20, 2010)

Milbry, I do believe that PA follows the northern building codes and requires ice and water shield in valleys, 3 feet inside the perimeter walls, along the ridge and hip rafters if you have them also around chimneys and any penetrations of the roof deck. I wouldn't settle for any quotes that did not include this, it helps prevent ice damming problems.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree w/oldog.  My particular experience was a real expensive because I had 3ft. soffits so I had to actually run 2-3 strips from fascia to meet the 3ft. inside perimeter requirements.


----------



## milbry18 (Apr 21, 2010)

olddog, in my area it is not a code to have Ice and water around guttered edges.  I was just wondering if you would on a 7 pitch if you didnt' have to by codes?  Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in PA and I would. Code is a minimum. I like to do things better than minimum. Since you are doing a tear off anyway the incremental cost wont be that much more $$$ so why not?


----------



## milbry18 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i think the one guy said 60 dollars more to do Ice and Water around the guttered edges.


----------



## Billyd (Jul 10, 2012)

National building codes require ice + water shield over all eaves extending 2 feet over heated areas of house.


----------

